# mounting ntfs portion of hard drive



## BJwojnowski (May 8, 2013)

I have a dual boot system on a Toshiba Laptop L665.  It is Windows 7 home premium and FreeBSD 9.1 release. How do I get an accurate list of the partitions on the hard drive when I am using the FreeBSD half?  I have tried `gpart show -l` but when I try to use `mount_ntfs` I am told there is no such filesystem.  The command I type in is `mount_ntfs /dev/ada2 /mnt`.


----------



## bkouhi (May 8, 2013)

Try `gpart list` or `gpart status`. If you still can't mount that partition, post the output of that command. But I guess you should type ada2s1 instead of ada2.


----------



## BJwojnowski (May 8, 2013)

*Progress*

*Y*es, `gpart list` identifies the NTFS portion of the drive as ada0s2. However, in the Xfce4 window manager, when I go to a terminal window, type in `su` and the password, and the command `mount_ntfs /dev/ada0s2 /mnt`, I am given the reply 
	
	



```
operation not permitted
```

I am trying to access the NTFS portion of the drive so that I can copy some files and place them in the FreeBSD portion of the drive.


----------



## bkouhi (May 8, 2013)

Could you please show us the output of `gpart list` and `file /dev/ada0s2`?



> I am trying to access the NTFS portion of the drive so that I can copy some files and place them in the FreeBSD portion of the drive.



You can't mount an NTFS partition as rw using mount_ntfs. However there is sysutils/fusefs-ntfs that lets you mount an NTFS partition as rw. But don't use that. Because that port is a reverse-engineered tool. It's better to use a FAT partition.


----------



## Beeblebrox (May 9, 2013)

If you hit "<ctrl> + <alt> + <F1>" keys, it will take you to tty0 screen where dmesg+ output is displayed (dmesg+ because tty0 shows more than what is logged in dmesg)

mount will show details of the mount error in tty0 like needs file-check, etc.


----------



## Beastie (May 9, 2013)

Try using mount(8) instead.

`# mount -t ntfs /dev/ada2s1 /mnt/mount_point`


----------



## setevoy (May 9, 2013)

If I'm right understood your issue, here is few steps to solve it.

`# cd /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-ntfs && make BATCH=yes install clean`

You will need src-all in your /etc/scr. You can find examples here (in Rus, sorry).

Then add to /etc/rc.conf:


```
fusefs_enable="YES"
```

Now run it:

`# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/fusefs start`

Now - make dir for *NTFS* partition, for example:

`# mkdir /mnt/ntfs`

Now - you can mount your *NTFS* in *rw* mode:

`# ntfs-3g -o rw,locale=ru_RU.UTF-8 /dev/ada0s3 /mnt/ntfs`

Change locale to yours 

After all - add to /etc/fstab:


```
/dev/ada0s3     /mnt/ntfs       ntfs-3g rw,late,locale=ru_RU.UTF-8, mountprog=/usr/local/bin/ntfs-3g 0       0
```


----------



## BJwojnowski (May 9, 2013)

The printout is  in http://pastebin.com/F6CYPgN2   Now I am able to mount; do not know why it just worked.  Thank you for all the help.


----------



## wblock@ (May 9, 2013)

setevoy said:
			
		

> `# cd /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-ntfs && make BATCH=yes install clean`



Please do not use BATCH routinely.  It prevents the port from asking for options, and is for use when compiling things in batch mode.



> You will need src-all in your /etc/scr. You can find examples here (in Rus, sorry).



CVS will eventually go away for source.  Time to switch to SVN.  freebsd-update(8) can also fetch system source.



> Now run it:
> 
> `# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/fusefs start`



service(8) makes that a bit easier:
`# service fusefs start`


----------

